# Rogers PVR Question



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone who has a Rogers PVR has noticed the same thing as mine, which is disk noise. Our new PVR has started becoming loud with the disk whir that you can hear even when sitting on the couch which is about 10 feet away. It also runs continuously even the system is turned off [ at the power switch ]. Coming from a generation where noise is bad, just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My Rogers PVR currently is really loud when disk is not in use. This would be my 4th Rogers PVR in little over a year. These things are one the biggest pieces of crap technology I've ever owned. 

Don't get me started on the late 80's, Commodore 64 looking interface. 

They just added the QuickStart program guide which I just got, and that's just as useless. Now with Commodore 64 games. 

Oh how I wish Tivo HD was available in Canada.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Their HD PVR is pretty good--quiet and the interface is nicer. We picked up two last Nov/Dec for a good price ($100 off ea.).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MannyP Design said:


> Their HD PVR is pretty good--quiet and the interface is nicer. We picked up two last Nov/Dec for a good price ($100 off ea.).


That's the one I have. I hate it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

While we don't have Rogers cable, we do have Shaw and I hear from many of my neighbours about crappy PVRs and poor reception. They were across the street just last week dealing with yet another interruption of service.

I quit cable 15 years ago and have never looked back. I now use Bell Satellite and have had zero issues. I have five receivers, two PVRs, Two HD and one old original in the garage. All run quiet enough to not be a bother while recording, but are silent playing.

When my next door neighbour saw the HDTV reception on my system, he nearly choked. My 40" HDTV outshone his 52" Plasma so badly he went out and got satellite and is now a happy camper. You would be amazed at the difference in quality between cable and satellite. (And yes, we do lose our satellite signal due to weather for up to 10 minutes at a time a few times a year, but I can live with that.)

People who complain about cable have an option and I don't understand why they don't exercise it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> While we don't have Rogers cable, we do have Shaw and I hear from many of my neighbours about crappy PVRs and poor reception. They were across the street just last week dealing with yet another interruption of service.
> 
> I quit cable 15 years ago and have never looked back. I now use Bell Satellite and have had zero issues. I have five receivers, two PVRs, Two HD and one old original in the garage. All run quiet enough to not be a bother while recording, but are silent playing.
> 
> ...


1. Don't want a dish on the roof of my house. Think its an eyesore. 
2. No complaints about reception or quality of picture. Just that the PVR keeps crapping out and the program guide / PVR options are horrendous. (Once you've tried Tivo, both Rogers and Bell's program guide and recording options look awful. Bell not as bad)

I would be happy with Rogers Cable and being able to use Tivo's HD PVR, but alas, does not worth with any carrier in Canada.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

My condo does not permit me to permanently mount a dish on the balcony... though even if I could, it wouldn't face the right direction anyway. My tenants do not have balconies, so they have no choice.

And in my former house, we had two big trees blocking the dish. It was fine in winter (when we moved in) but once the leaves came in, we had no signal. We could have mounted a 10 ft pole on top of the roof and put the dish on top of that to get passed the trees, but that was not a particularly desireable option.

I don't use a PVR and I don't watch HD, but I just wanted to point out that sattelite is not always an option.


----------



## Double Dizzle (Jul 20, 2004)

at least with Bell's receivers, you can add your own external USB hard drive to turn increase the storage space...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Double Dizzle said:


> at least with Bell's receivers, you can add your own external USB hard drive to turn increase the storage space...


You can add an external esata drive to Rogers with some futzing.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ehMax said:


> That's the one I have. I hate it.


Really? I'm confused, because the GUi is actually better than a lot that I've seen:

Mine:









Old PVR GUI:









Unlike to my old PVR (when I was with Videotron) you can set your record options to be more specific (especially for TV shows, so you don't get repeats and such) and if you fast forward past a commerical, just hit play and the PVR automatically backs up to the slot just before your show resumes.

I can sift so that only HD channels are shown, and the search function is actually pretty useful. It gathers similar programs into one search item that I can spill open to see which channels are broadcasting.

What can I say? I love it. It works great, the picture is great, and when a storm hits I don't have to worry about the signal blacking out.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MannyP Design said:


> Really? I'm confused, because the GUi is actually better than a lot that I've seen:
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


What the????  My program guide looks nothing like that!?!

I also have zero options for recording to make sure no duplicates. Just basically, record this time today, record this time any day and how long I keep it. 

Which PVR do you have? 

Have you always had this program guide?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yeah, mine is definitely the old program guide. How do I get the new one? 

Is the program guide in HD as well? (Please say yes!!!)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ehMax said:


> What the????  My program guide looks nothing like that!?!
> 
> I also have zero options for recording to make sure no duplicates. Just basically, record this time today, record this time any day and how long I keep it.
> 
> ...


I have (2) Motorola DCT6416 iiii and they are fan-tas-tic. Highly recommended. They used to run around $450 or so (we got ours last Xmas at about $100 off ea. approx.) and I see the prices are now around $250 US ± depending on the reseller.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

And the program guide _is_ in HD, but 4:3 ratio, though, for some reason. You may be able to alter it's settings, but I've not bothered to delve that deep.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I bought mine at Futureshop, but they had them at Rogers as well.


----------



## Mike Charbonneau (Jul 26, 2004)

MannyP is in New Brunswick, that's why the guide is different.

I've just switched from Bell and I'm having such difficulty with the guide on Rogers. Not to mention the new double-guide advertising "improvement". It's remarkable how much you use the guide and when the interface is so limited, it can be very aggravating. For one, the inability to make your own list of channels; I know you can have favourites with the Rogers IPG, but trust me, it's not the same. Then there's the Search function. Please. With ExpressVu (and I'm not trying to be a fanboy here, but the user experience is so VASTLY different), you use your numeric keypad (which has letters on each key like a phone) and spell the show you want. Hit enter and every instance of that show for the next 2 weeks is listed and ready to be PVRed at the click of a button. 

MannyP, is the search improved or do you still have to go to a letter—say, an S—then SCROLLLLLL through 500 S listings to get to "Star Trek"?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Mike Charbonneau said:


> MannyP is in New Brunswick, that's why the guide is different.
> 
> I've just switched from Bell and I'm having such difficulty with the guide on Rogers. Not to mention the new double-guide advertising "improvement". It's remarkable how much you use the guide and when the interface is so limited, it can be very aggravating. For one, the inability to make your own list of channels; I know you can have favourites with the Rogers IPG, but trust me, it's not the same. Then there's the Search function. Please. With ExpressVu (and I'm not trying to be a fanboy here, but the user experience is so VASTLY different), you use your numeric keypad (which has letters on each key like a phone) and spell the show you want. Hit enter and every instance of that show for the next 2 weeks is listed and ready to be PVRed at the click of a button.
> 
> MannyP, is the search improved or do you still have to go to a letter—say, an S—then SCROLLLLLL through 500 S listings to get to "Star Trek"?


I feel ya. Over at digitalhome.ca, something like 80% of people responding in the poll HATE the new "QuickStart" screen. 

I just read, apparently Bell is starting a new "*Entertainment Service*" that is only in select areas of Toronto at the moment. 

In the "Better than Cable" section, they talk about the features, and the one is the IPG:

*Bell:*
Next Generation Guide with enhanced navigation, 
picture-in-picture and browse bar
Stylish design and fresh look
View 14 days of programming information

*Rogers:*
Standard digital EPG in desperate need of makeover :lmao:
View 7 days of programming information

If this comes out in Kitchener, I'll be switching for sure. Remote program guide and recording (Which I used to have on my SD Tivo) 14 days of programming info, (Used to on Tivo), do keyword search for recording like actors names or keywords (Used to have on Tivo).

I'm going to give them a call, to see if I can get more information. 

Words can not express how frustrated I am on how much Rogers is missing the boat and how we are getting hosed in Canada compared to features and pricing available in the US.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MannyP Design said:


> I have (2) Motorola DCT6416 iiii and they are fan-tas-tic. Highly recommended. They used to run around $450 or so (we got ours last Xmas at about $100 off ea. approx.) and I see the prices are now around $250 US ± depending on the reseller.


Confirmed this program guide is only available in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

No, you can actually type "Star Trek" (or Star) and get a much more refined listing. The alphabet for text entry will ghost any letters that are no longer found as your query becomes more specific.

All shows with the exact same name are consolidated into one group which you can "spill" opej to view every channel that that specific show will be broadcast on.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Called Bell, and as expected, not available in Kitchener, but they will notify me when it is and they are rolling out rapidly in 2010. 

Thing I learned about this service, as it doesn't use dish, but goes over phone lines! 

Looks very cool so far! Rogers better get into high gear, or they are losing a customer when this comes out.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

As to the OP's question, I have found that the case of the Rogers HD PVR is crap. It transimits a lot of noise on mine. If you hold the sides while it is making noise, you will likely find that it quiets down quite a bit. The drive should spin occasionaly when not in use, as it updates program listings etc. But, it should spin down shortly after you power it down. These things do make a fair bit of noise however, and you probably don't want to have one in your bedroom.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Never did understand the silliness with TV companies. Why wouldn't a Rogers box in Atl Canada work in Toronto (or with Videotron for that matter)?

Apparently Toronto gets the crappy PVRs for some reason.

Anyway, here's a couple of shots showing the search function in action:


----------



## Mike Charbonneau (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, that search looks much better. If they could just upgrade the guide and functionality of the HD PVR unit, I'd be fine. Of course, Bell's upcoming IPTV might just jump another light year ahead but surely, Rogers has to get into the game. For more on IPTV ( what EhMax was talking about ) check out the link and follow through to the PDF guide: PVR, VOD, 22MB internet... IPTV television service from Bell – How it works

The only advantage Rogers has so far—in my mind, at least—is customer service. Bell's is possibly the worst service in the world.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My parents are using Bell's (or Aliant as they are known here) Fibre OP service which offers all the usual TV/Internet stuff including IPTV. But I don't see it being much of an improvement over Cable--the speeds are about the same.

Videotron has pretty decent packages that are competitive in terms of speed and price (AMAZING service! I've not had a complaint the entire time I lived in Quebec!). Can't say about Rogers offerings, though. Unfortunately, Videotron seems to have difficulty gaining acceptance outside of Quebec. They tried to enter the NB about a decade ago and were firebombed out of their video store in Fredericton. LOL


----------

